# My Nissan from Germany



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey

Greeting from Germany to all Nissan driver´s in the world.
We have also a Board like this, it ic called Nissanboard and you can reached over this link
www.nisbo.de

And now i show you my car. The interior is like a Sentra Se-R but the engine is only a 1.5l enigine with 90 horsepowers  

I hope you like it.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

thats tight man welcome to the site


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

nice car, i wish i knew german. i love german, but i can only read a little bit of it.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Es ist schön. Very clean, love the install, and you can't beat European license plates. Keep up the schrecklich work! hehe


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Stefan dein car ist schon.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Du bist ein clown Stefan. Nice car.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i like the UV lighting by the pedals, very cool.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2002)

Tavel said:


> i like the UV lighting by the pedals, very cool.


Thank´s


Here is my modified list:

Exterior:
- Full Body Kit von Giacuzzo
- Head Light Spoiler from Carzone Specials
- (next month Lexus Style Rear Lights)
- Exhaust System from "FOX-Auspufftechnik"
- Summer: 7,5 x 16" Alutec Wheels
Winter : 7,0 x 15" OZ Racing
- Underlight SMD Kit "white" from FoliaTec

Interior:
- Airbrush "Flame-Heart Design"
- UV-Lights
- sorry i dont know the word in English "Fussmatten with Almera-seam

Engine:
- K&N Injection Kit 57i

Car Audio
- Headunit is an Clarion Radio with a cd changer
- Subwoofer are from Audiobahn (twice AW 831T) and one Emphaser "Impuls S4)
- Rear Lanzar Compo System
- Amp is a Soundstream Picasso 4.640 

Anybody on my car is black or silver!!!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Stefan said:


> - sorry i dont know the word in English "Fussmatten with Almera-seam


 "foot matts" 

clarion makes nice, clean units. i got one for my girlfriend and love it 

http://www.clarion.com/usa/products/source_units/DXZ555MP.html

now i've got to make the speakers not suck, the previous owner put them in "correctly" but it sound bad. i'm going to fiberglass them against the door, should improve bass response a lot


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey Thank you I can say a new word "foot matts"  

I would like to buy a Multimedia Car Audio Center from Clarion with a DVD Player and a navigation system but in my town are many idiots they would like to broke into my car and take them so i prefer my "series radio from Clarion and Nissan".


----------



## kazyn (May 1, 2005)

almera


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Zu veile rice fur mich! Ich hab das neon nicht gern.


----------

